# really steep hill appreciation



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

pix, post 'em.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, of course Fargo Street.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

A shortie but goodie; Old River Rd in Arnold, MD, just outside of Annapolis. We have lots of small (sub 100 ft) and short ups and downs around here with all the rivers and creeks, but this is the steepest one I've found and I try to hit it on every ride. About 115 ft in 0.2 mi (11% average), topping out at 19% according to Google Earth. Fun going up and down!


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> pix, post 'em.


How long is the 25% grade?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Average is more than 20% despite a short false flat section in the middle. Short section at the very top is close to 30% for a little bit.

One local group does a "climbing TT" on this hump every year -- a contest to see who can make the most climb/descend loops in one hour.




















there are several other nasties in the area, don't have pics of them


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I use google streetview to scout hills... my rule of thumb from experience is, if the streetview shot shows any noticeable slope at all, it's a steep mofo. If it looks steep on streetview, it's a pure wall.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The steepest hill I have "climbed" is GA Hwy 180, the road to the top of Brasstown Bald, the highest point in Georgia and a finishing point in the former Tour de Georgia. I had a low 39x29 gear combination and it still wasn't enough for me, and I fell over sideways at one point because I couldn't turn the pedals. So I ended up walking a couple of stretches. 

Here is a video I found on YouTube taken by motorcyclists.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffeBIgBF8mQ


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

i stil marvel at four:
Sonora pass...26% and might as well be endless
Big Creek- 2 miles steep and narrow as all get out
Iowa Hill near Auburn - only about a mile, but near 20%

and my stupid street- 28% - luckily its only two hundred yards


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Near me, there is Toe Jam Hill road on Bainbridge which is 20%+ and starts after a narrow 90 degree turn so you carry no speed. Another one is Anderson Hill road approaching Seabeck which is 22% but you can carry enough speed to make it partway up. My favorite loop from the house is 52 miles with several double digit climbs. Here is a shot of one of them.

BTW, the road from my house leading out of the neighborhood has two 15% and one 18% climb.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Death Valley Dante's View overlook climb*

While not the steepest hill, the over all climb is substantial and un-relenting up to some 20% for about the last half-mile of this really spectacular ride in Death Valley. I had momentary doubts that I could keep my cranks going round, using a compact 34/25 gearing on the final few switchbacks up to the overlook. Descending, I had to get behind my saddle and be very careful not to do a "stoppie" and let the rear wheel come around airborne on the steepest switchbacks...

Many of the climbs in the Eastern Sierra get steeper and steeper as they approach the summits. The actual altitude is often a factor in these climbs, too.

If you look carefully at the photo from the Overlook, you will see the highway down the valley center. The tiny little dark spot in the far distance is Furnace Creek, the starting point at somewhat below sea level.


----------

